# Abstand Schaltschranktür zur Wand



## wincc (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo 
kann mir jemand sagen wieviel der minimale Abstand von der Schaltschranktür bzw türen zur parallel verlaufenden wand ist.

mein chef will eine 15m lange schaltschrankreihe in 67cm abstand zur nächsten wand aufstellen. da gehn die türen grad noch so auf 

ist das zulässig `?

hab ihr vll ne norm in der was darüber steht?

lg


----------



## Homer79 (8 Oktober 2009)

guckst du hier:

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18450


----------



## GLT (8 Oktober 2009)

1m
Schaltschranktüren am besten so anschlagen, dass sie in Fluchtrichtung zuschlagen; sonst 180° Schaniere (oder mehr Abstand)


----------



## charley (11 Oktober 2009)

Hallo

siehe VDE 0100-729 / 729E


----------

